# Employment Visa.



## raa00 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi, I'm from Canada and I took a job around a month and a half ago. My employment visa expires in a couple weeks and I have taken no steps to getting my resident visa like getting my passport stamped or a blood test or anything like that. So I was wondering once my employment visa is up, what happens? Can I just leave and come back on a tourist visa with no ban or what will happen?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I can't advise you about the consequences but is there any reason why your employer has not arranged your blood test and taken steps to get your resident's visa stamped? It's a simple enough process. 

You should contact immigration and put that question to them as they would be in a better position to provide you with accurate information.


----------

